# bloodshot eyes & IBS



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Forgive me if I make less sense than usual this morning, but I'm in the middle of a flare-up.I've been keeping a diary as part of a study for men with IBS. I've noticed that there is less of a relationship between my IBS symptoms and my perception of sleep quality than I originally thought. However, recently I HAVE noticed that on the morning of a flare-up whether I believed I slept well or not, my eyes are really bloodshot.Any theories or is this just a goofy coincidence?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Coincidence or allergies in my opinion. I work for an opthlamologist and we do see inflammation in the eyes of people with IBD-colitis type conditions, when they are having a flareup, sometimes it is the first place the inflammation occurs in the body. People with certain types of arthritis also can flare in their eyes. Since IBS doesnt cause inflammation it wouldnt show up in the eyes (I suppose anything is possible but no one with IBS has had related eye problems in our practice in my experience.) Do you have allergies? People are coming in in droves this season with them, some of them severe cause the pollen count has been so high. Try using an over the counter tear lubricant like Refresh or Bion Tears which is very soothing. If the redness persists see an eye care professional, some people need prescription antiallergy eye drops. Hope this helps







------------------Nancy


----------



## Bakerstreetmuse (Nov 27, 2000)

Steve, First, you really need to stop smoking the uh...only kidding. I am also type D and I sleep alot and I mean alot. And yet I am still tired alot and often times my eyes will be bloodshot. Strangley enough, it seems to be worse if I let myself become dehydrated, which I sometimes prefer to peeing every 20 minutes.Jon


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Some of the mediators released into the systemic circulation from the cellular element of the reactions taking place in the small bowel (mucosa and microvasculature are involved) are vasoactive. So it is not just seen in the gut but this is an easy place to see systemic vascular changes if the type of reaction you are getting involves the release of vasocative mediators. Some people who get a comorbid reaction of the respiratory mucosal mast cells also get rhinitis and even airway narrowing along with their bellyaches, sometimes in sync and sometimes out of sync.MNL_______________ www.leapallergy.com [This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 06-13-2001).]


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Steve, not to scare you, but when the dr's thought I had Crohn's years ago, I was attending Crohn's support groups. And many of the Crohn's patients reported the red eyes. You may want to talk to your dr.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Mike L triggered a memory.I'm 46 years old. Those of you that old, remember when a physician looked into your eyes every time you made a visit? At one time, eyes were the mirror to health, as well as the soul.Whatever happened to this practice?------------------Charter Counselor of the United Federation of Planets


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Thanks for the interesting responses. Jen/Nancycat--I have had a flex-sig to check for crohns/IBD, and don't you usually lose weight with those conditions? I've been pretty steady (although somewhat underweight) for a long time.Joan--Good point.Mike/Nancycat--After participating in a study which has required me to answer daily questions about my symptoms, I'm getting more and more suspicious (or should I just say open to the possibility) of some sort of allergy-related factor in my health picture whether it is directly related to my IBS symptoms or not. Mike, I know you are mainly interested in the food allergies...and I believe I may have asked this before, but what about pollen & IBS? Any possibilities there in your opinion?Bakerstreetmuse--If I smoked, I'm betting I wouldn't even feel up to typing this...you talk about allergies...I'm convinced I DO have one to smoke.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2001)

I never gave my bloodshot eyes much thought, but I do often have them. I chalked them up to the fact that I never seem to get much sleep, but maybe they are related. All tyhese things I never knew! Why did I not look into all this years ago?


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Andy--Of course IBS has been shown in studies to affect sleep patterns, so perhaps my sleep was affected last night and I'm simply not aware of it. It SEEMED like a GREAT night's sleep.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Steve, it could possible be REM sleep patterns. There are quite a few studies on sleep and IBS.Gastroenterology 1992 Jul;103(1):12-7 Related Articles, Books, LinkOut Abnormal REM sleep in the irritable bowel syndrome. Kumar D, Thompson PD, Wingate DL, Vesselinova-Jenkins CK, Libby G. Gastrointestinal Science Research Unit, London Hospital Medical College, England. Motor abnormalities of the small bowel that occur only during the waking state have been reported in the irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), suggesting that central nervous system arousal is a necessary condition for expression of the disorder and that it may reflect inappropriate brain-gut interaction. This possible relationship was explored further by synchronous polysomnography and recording of upper small bowel motility in six healthy subjects and six patients with IBS. During sleep, there was no difference in the patterns of intestinal motility between the two groups. There was no difference between the rapid eye movement (REM) latency or number of REM episodes, but the proportion of REM sleep was markedly increased (36.5% +/- 5.7% vs. 18.2% +/- 5.7%; P less than 0.01) in the IBS group, although the duration of sleep was similar (468 +/- 13 minutes in IBS vs. 444 +/- 10 minutes in controls; P greater than 0.1). Sleep apnea was detected in three of six patients with IBS but was not seen in controls. The data are consistent with the model of IBS as a disorder of brain-gut interaction. PMID: 1612320 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] More studies: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov:80/entrez/query.fcgi?SUBMIT=y ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Sequoia (Feb 28, 2001)

Sometimes a strain of sorts can cause bloodvessels in the eyes to be strained,flying in a plane,congestion due to rhinitis,deviated septum,with congestion,and acid reflux,causing irritation into the sinus/eyes,even straining at a bowel movement!Hope you find out what the scoop is for you~


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"...Whatever happened to this practice?"Oh it has been expanded tremendously. They call it IRIDOLOGY. FLUX can fill you in on efficacy...







Seriously, this is still done when a complete physical is done as the fundus can show characteristic vascular changes associated with such things as hypertension, diabetes, and downloading porno on low-resolution monitors.Steve, the pollen interconnection comes into play two possible ways. One way is when a person has an actual pollen allergy which causes rhinitis or even asthma, and comorbid food allergy (actual food allergy) and/or comorbid cellular reactivity (food sensitivities from the cellular immune system having ruled-out all other causes of the belly trouble like infection and enzyme deficiencies).Th knife cuts in both directions. IBS patients have more comorbid environmental an inhalant allergies than the general populations frequency of occurrence. HOW MUCH MORE has yet to be adeuately quantfied, but thos who do it for a living have observed it to be so. In the caser of pollen ALLERGIES, plant cross reactions which include plant-foods are not uncommon. There is a chart on page 377 of Professor Brostoffs latest book on FOOD ALLERGIES AND INTOLERANCE which lists specific pollens and the foods that the pollen-allergic person could be cross-reactive with http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...r=2-1/102-64875 08-3420903[/URL] It is extensive enough that I don't have enough time to type it all right now, but hey wait I think I did this before...check archives...cue wait-music....Oh damn I did not save it. Anyway it ranges friom things as simple as birch pollen to wheat cross reactivity to house mites and kiwi fruits!Maybe someone with a few minutes and who has the book has time to post the chart for you. That chapter alone makes it worth the $18.Anyway the mediators are also the nost obvious common root since, depending upon the specific cell types invoked, the same mediators which provoke the airways and blood vessels and mucosa of the respiratory system are released in the gut, and have the same local and systemic effects. Just kepe in mind what a wise allergist once tol me, if you are in Texas and you here the sound of beating hoofs, think Cattle not Cape Buffalo. This is how differntial diagnosis is approached...and disruption of REM is anot an etiology it is another symptom of the problemas uit does not happen all by itself.MNL______________ www.leapallergy.com [This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 06-14-2001).]


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

eric--You are so organized to have these abstracts ready like that. Correct me if I'm misremembering, but isn't REM sleep characterized by the body being virtually paralyzed while the eyes are not (rapid eye movement)? My wife reminded me of an observation she has made of me on mornings prior to bad IBS attacks (yesterday included). Basically, she said that she notices that I'm so still when the alarm goes off (or sometimes a bit before if she wakes a little early) that she feels she has to check to make sure I'm still breathing. And most of these occasions, she said that I have my pillow on top of my head.Mike--Hmmm...lots of interactions. I'll have to take a look at that chart.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Steve, I am not exactly sure how the sleep thing all plays out. I know its a pretty big factor in a lot of regards to how we feel.This is a great sleep website that might answer some of these questions. http://www.sleephomepages.org:80/sleepsyllabus/intro.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally during REM the body is more relaxed than during the rest of the sleep but the eyes are more active.In sleep apnea the biggest problems occur during REM sleep because the relax more signal relaxes the throat and the airway closes.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Steve.... ________________________________"....she said that I have my pillow on top of my head." ________________________________I would suggest you mount a "hidden video" to ensure that it is not your wife actually puttin' the pillow atop your head. Hey, that video could be marketed as a new version of an old Hitchcok thriller: "DIAL 'REM' FOR MURDER"!Also, ask your agent if any new life insurance policies have been issued on you latley as well.Take care!MikeNL


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

LOL!!! I have thought of that...all except the dial REM part...that's excellent!!!!Actually, I'm pretty sure I do the pillow thing myself. I feel like my neck isn't aligned right if I try to sleep on my tummy AND use the pillow the way it is SUPPOSED to be (with the head on top).


----------



## awcfly (Apr 15, 2001)

SteveE,Just one data point: I had IBS for many years. Symptoms were permanently relieved by eliminating 3 items from my diet.I also have bloodshot eyes frequently, although I never noticed a particular correlation with IBS symptoms. My bloodshot eyes correlate well with high airborne mold counts, but do not correlate with high pollen counts. (In the spring, folks around here go crazy putting black, damp mulch around their shrubs, which seems to contain mold(s) that are particularly unpleasant.)My suggestion is to try to track down what you ate 12+ hours prior to onset of IBS symptoms. If you do turn out to have an allergy or intolerance, you should experience relief when you eliminate that item from your diet.Good candidates are:ï¿½ Caffeineï¿½ Alcoholï¿½ Gluten (This may represent a failure to diagnose Celiac disease.)ï¿½ Dairy foods (May be either casein protein or lactose intolerance.)ï¿½ Fructose (Especially pears and foods with "high fructose corn syrup".)ï¿½ Sorbitol (sweetener) or other sugar alcohols.ï¿½ Citrus fruitsï¿½ Tomatoesï¿½ LettuceGood luck!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is some good info on IBS and sleep from UCLA. http://www.med.ucla.edu/ndp/Fall99Sleep.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

awcfly--So what were these three things? I've noticed that taking high fructose corn syrup completely out of my diet has helped tremendously. This step has almost completely saved me from cramps felt in the evening hours. Unfortunately, the early AM continues to be a problem, but I'm infinitely grateful for that small victory.eric--I think I've said it before, but I really wish I had known about these EEG anamolies when I was a researcher in an EEG lab! I had access to some fantastic equipment to research this stuff!


----------

